# K Custom TT.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

im assuming thats some sort of bodykit? Minus the slammed stance crap it looks great.


----------

